# Clamoroso, Mbappé vuole andarsene a Gennaio



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2022)

Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Ho seguito un pezzo della loro ultima partita di campionato e mbappè è qualcosa di indecoroso : praticamente se la passa in campo sempre sbruffando.
Comportamento indegno.
Il psg è un club che offende lo sport.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Ste cose fanno solo tristezza.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Direi che è l'ora di andare nle club più inclusivo al mondo. 
Gli basterebbe acquistare delle quote da Gerry e guadagnare speculando come gli Yankees e The Rock.
Eventualmente ci sarebber pure un posto nel Milan Femminiello per la sua ragazza.


----------



## neoxes (11 Ottobre 2022)

Mah, se vuol venire da noi, i soldi per comprarci li ha.


----------



## bobbylukr (11 Ottobre 2022)

Bon si è capito il rumor su Leao


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Un altro baby fenomeno che si è rovinato la carriera perchè malconsigliato.. questi ragazzi in balia di loro stessi appena ventenni che come fisiologico che sia nel pieno vigore fisico pensano di essere onnipotenti ma non hanno la maturità per scegliere cosa sia meglio per loro.

Hai voglia a picchiare i piedi adesso lo sceicco lo tiene lì fino a scadenza si metta il cuore in pace... per amor del cielo farà come altri vagonate di soldi ma rimarrà uno sportivo incompiuto e infelice e starà a guardare nei prossimi 3 anni mentre Haaland farà la storia contemporanea di questo sport ed entrerà nel club delle leggende del calcio.

Asino ingordo.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Jerry questo è il momento


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Ottobre 2022)

bene ora se volete leao sono 150 milioni.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Ottobre 2022)

la clausola di Leao non è esercitabile a gennaio giusto? sennò sarebbe una follia


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Finisce che il PSG ci disintegra la stagione prendendo Leao a gennaio per colpa di questo bimbominkia................


----------



## JDT (11 Ottobre 2022)

Chissà, forse per mbappè possiamo spingerci a 5 milioni di ingaggio.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Con questo qui, mi ritornano in mente sempre le parole della mamma di Rabiot che durante gli europei consigliò ai genitori di renderlo meno arrogante.
Credo che potrebbe rimanere bloccato nella sua gabbia dorata. Ed è quello che si merita


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Finisce che il PSG ci disintegra la stagione prendendo Leao a gennaio per colpa di questo bimbominkia................



Beh, colpa....
Nel caso, la colpa sarà da attribuire TUTTA alla dirigenza incapace di portare a termine i rinnovi dei nostri big (Hernandez/tomori a parte)
Passi Dollarman, il cornutone cuckold turco, Kessie.....ma come si fa ad arrivare ad 1 anno dalla scadenza di contratto anche per Leao?
Bisogna essere veramente microcefali per arrivare a tanto.

Ma anche se non fosse esploso, ma come fai tu a non rinnovare e non proteggere l'investimento di 35M fatto solamente 3 anni fa?
Questo discorso l'avevamo fatto anche per quello che al posto dei piedi aveva la carta stagnola....
Boh, mistero.
Mi auguro abbiano almeno il buon gusto di tentarle tutte, anche un rinnovo a 7-8-9 milioni per trattenerlo, altrimenti o lo vendono per questi 150M oppure se lo perdono a 0 devono andarsene solo in affancù.


----------



## Solo (11 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione, scrivono che anche Campos se ne vuole andare. Praticamente è andato a Parigi solamente per salvarci da Rottame Sanches ahahahah


----------



## bobbylukr (11 Ottobre 2022)

Peraltro non escludo che Mbappè si sia fatto mettere una clausola che se ne può andare quando vuole magari pagando un penale relativamente bassa(tipo 30 milioni)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Ottobre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Peraltro non escludo che Mbappè si sia fatto mettere una clausola che* se ne può andare quando vuole magari pagando un penale relativamente bassa(tipo 30 milioni*)



Magari con il Real , 1 anno fa disposto a pagarlo 150M a 6 mesi dalla scadenza del contratto, che gongola...gongola tantissimo  
Comunque Mbappè si deve dare una svegliata o nei prossimi anni non vincerà neanche un pallone d'oro.

Scappare da quel cesso chiamato PSG sarebbe già un buon primo passo.


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Attenzione, scrivono che anche Campos se ne vuole andare. Praticamente è andato a Parigi solamente per salvarci da Rottame Sanches ahahahah


può andare alla juve.


----------



## Andris (11 Ottobre 2022)

gioca nello stesso ruolo di Vinicius che è migliorato troppo per spostarlo
a meno che non lo vendano al Psg con plusvalenza gonfiata stile juve-barcelona...


----------



## gabri65 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.



Visto che ne parlavamo stamane a proposito delle linee sociopolitiche del nostro club, e senza fare polemica.

Dobbiamo impegnarci come club a esser inclusiv*, antirazzisti, arcobalenizzati, un monte di iniziative benefiche e sempre sull'onda del progressismo più sfrenato. Dobbiamo dare il buon esempio e divulgare il politically corrected a tutto il mondo.

Poi devo vedere dei cloebs gestiti così.

Ma per favore.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Ottobre 2022)

i caxxi fanno male alla salute


----------



## bmb (11 Ottobre 2022)

Mi spiace per lui ma con Messias non troverebbe spazio.


----------



## Albijol (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.



Caro Mbappè, vai dove ti porta il....trans


----------



## sacchino (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Potrebbe essere vero, se è vero che pagheranno la clausale pr Leao.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Ottobre 2022)

La promessa non mantenuta.. conoscendo i suoi gusti e cervello, la promessa sarà stata un harem di travioni.. una prelibatezza


----------



## mabadi (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Il ruggito di Cardinale.
Mbappè tifoso rossonero, ti aspettiamo


----------



## pazzomania (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Mi sa che ha ragione chi sottostima Mbappè

Per me era un fenomeno, ma mi pare abbia una testa MARCISSIMA


----------



## kekkopot (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Mi piaceva tanto mbappè ma si sta dimostrando una checca isterica stile ronaldo, con la differenza che il portoghese ha vinto 5cl e 5 palloni d'oro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Ottobre 2022)

Bravo Kylian, anima un po' sto sport


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


C'è una società che vuole spendere 200ml per il cartellino e 50 netti più bonus ?
Qui si parla di mezzo miliardo per spostare questo qui..


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


sto ingordo ha voluto rinnovare (con richieste folli tra l'altro) ? ecco, adesso marciscici al psg. 

che poi anche volendo andarsene, chi può permetterselo ? solo squadre di altri sceicchi probabilmente, nessun altro.


----------



## Snake (12 Ottobre 2022)

secondo l'equipe gli era stata promessa la cessione di Neymar con l'acquisto di Lewa perchè tra le altre cose lui vorrebbe giocare a sinistra per avere più libertà d'azione


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Strano non ho visto prime pagine di Tuttosport con "Mbappe a un passo dalla Juve"


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


Tradotto: Mbappe vuole aumento di stipendio.


----------



## The P (12 Ottobre 2022)

Questo è un problema serissimo. Ci mettono un secondo a gennaio a pagare i 120m di clausula di Leao.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nemmeno qualche mese dal rinnovo di Mbappè col PSG con cifre mostre (50 mln di euro netti + diversi bonus), il francese vuole andare via da Parigi. Alla base di ciò sono le promese del presidente non mantenute, problemi con Neymar e Galtier. A riportarlo è Marca e Rmc Sport.


E dove vorrebbe andare? In NBA?


----------



## Route66 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E dove vorrebbe andare? In NBA?


Vuole il posto di Samantha Cristoforetti e comandare l'ESA....


----------



## sunburn (12 Ottobre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Tradotto: Mbappe vuole aumento di stipendio.


Il caro-energia picchia duro.


----------



## joker07 (12 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La promessa non mantenuta.. conoscendo i suoi gusti e cervello, la promessa sarà stata un harem di travioni.. una prelibatezza


Mi hai fatto venire in mente il film "Ricchi, ricchissimi...praticamente in mutande" in cui c'era Pozzetto che era finito nelle mire di uno sceicco, con un harem appunto di travioni.


----------

